# Re-Motoring / Re-powering supplies



## ray2001 (Dec 29, 2012)

Where is the best place to find dc motors, couplers gears etc. to repower n scale engines. When I did it n HO everyone had motors gears drive line parts. Now I am in n and finding it a bit scarce.


----------

